# Fu** you, PMS !!!!



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Arrrggghhhh.....

I've done so well....trying to turn my life around and trying to come to grips with my husband wanting a divorce and setting him free....

And then here comes PMS and turns me into this whiny bi*** that begs him to tell her why we haven't had sex lately and if he's getting it somewhere else....

Am I out of my fu**ing mind ?!?!?!

Nice 180....nice try to make him reconsider.....

Strike me down now, dear God !!!!!!!


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

and he said??


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> and he said??


That he wasn't thinking about it....

And the dumbest part about it is....we've done it on Tuesday !!!! :scratchhead:

If there was any progress I've most likely set us 10 steps back !!!!!!


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

STOP GIVING HIM SEX!!! Lol..... seriously...its driving you nuts.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Send him packing, get him to shut the door on the way out!


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Shelly about stopping having sex with him. It will only complicate things ... as many a wise man on this site told me before!


----------

